
A.D. 2035: Rich people will be thousands of times smarter than poor people - johnkoetsier
http://venturebeat.com/2016/08/02/a-d-2035-rich-people-will-be-thousands-of-times-smarter-than-poor-people/?utm_content=buffer1d0ea&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
olewhalehunter
Why stop at the financial difference between a poor african boy and Elon Musk?
Assuming this tech scales at the rate the article is proposing (spinning up N
amazon services for N neocortices), why would the top dogs stop their
competition for resources at the lower beasts of the earth besides in-group
trust or paranoia? I'm sure the meat that makes a million dollars a year is
just as prime material if not more interesting for the borg as poor indian
children.

Oh right, they need techno-serfs or lab rats to actually implement or test
these technologies on, hmmmmmmm.

------
tzm
Reminds me of a core principle of Sir Patrick Geddes: "its task is to find the
right places for each sort of people; place where they will really flourish."

Vivendo discimus

